# extension to permanent residency visa



## gismo (Jan 24, 2010)

Hello,

I've searched a little but couldn't find a similar situation to mine, though I'm sure they exist. 

My wife was granted permanent residency to Australia 10 years ago. We were successful in having it extended for another 5 years, 4.5 years ago but we are still not residing in Australia and the visa is up for renewal again. My worry is she won't be able to get another extension as nearly 10 years have past and she hasn't moved there yet, other than for short holidays. 

We've been putting off the move as we simply feel the cost of living in Australia is out of control. We have been living in Japan for nearly 15 years and cost of living has actually reduced in that time, as have my wages, so moving to Australia is going to really hurt the hip pocket. We've been hoping the Australian market would have pulled back a little by now.

Anyway, to strengthen our case, we have two children who carry dual citizenship. Our elder daughter is in her 2nd year of junior high and will graduate in 1 1/2 years so that's our next chance of moving otherwise it'll be after she graduates from high school in 4 1/2 years. 

My question is, are we likely to be refused a permanent residency visa extension? If yes, would my wife moving to Australia by herself or with our younger child strengthen her case? 

Looking forward to people's comments, experiences and advice. Thanks


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

gismo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've searched a little but couldn't find a similar situation to mine, though I'm sure they exist.
> 
> ...


Residency is issued with that in mind and I imagine it can eventually get to a stage of use it or lose it.
They do have the eligibility requirements for it to be issued and I suppose all you can do is test the water to see if she will get another five years.
If the answer is No, then you'll need to decide on whether life is best going to be in Japan or in Australia where I'd not see the cost of living ever not rising some though a global depression could have a significant impact and anybody's guess on how far off we are for that to happen.
If I was a betting man I'd say sometime in the next five years is a possibility.
Outside of that, diminishing global oil supplies will have a dramatic impact on world trade and the greenies will forever be wanting clean fuel/industry and that is not going to make living cheaper.
We could have a new generation of alternate lifestyle hippies or such a life forced on us and the sooner people prepare for that, the better it may be for climate change aside whether you believe in it or not, we're sure stripping the planet of resources at a great rate.
I'd reckon Australia would be an easier country to survive in somehow than Japan and do you not reckon if you plan a move at some stage, the sooner you do it for the children's schooling and adaption to life change the better it'll be.
It'll probably be better for your wife too for having the kids more involved with community aspects will probably help her assimilatiom with a different environment, living being a bit different to holidays.


----------



## gismo (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks Wanderer for your reply. I hear what you're saying and tend to agree. That leap of faith is pretty scary but sooner the jump the better I guess. One reason we've been holding off is so many of our international friends decided to take the plunge and return to their respective countries only to return to Japan within a few years. Most of the time it's within a year! 
They usually complain about the cost of living and difficulty in getting good work once they're home as reasons for returning. 

We'll make an application for extension and see how we go.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

gismo said:


> Thanks Wanderer for your reply. I hear what you're saying and tend to agree. That leap of faith is pretty scary but sooner the jump the better I guess. One reason we've been holding off is so many of our international friends decided to take the plunge and return to their respective countries only to return to Japan within a few years. Most of the time it's within a year!
> They usually complain about the cost of living and difficulty in getting good work once they're home as reasons for returning.
> 
> We'll make an application for extension and see how we go.


That's interesting gismo for from downunder though we tend to think of Japan as a country of workaholics, we've also not missed that they have had their own financial crises and though the work ethic is no doubt strong they are also a country that relies heavily on imports.
Maybe in our international travel section you can write up a bit on life for an expat in Japan, particularly as I would have thought it would have even been quite difficult for you to secure work there in the first place.


----------



## WallSocket (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi Gismo

Sorry to post on this thread. We are in very much similar to your case. I.e. Got visa and came for few visits but have not settled down as yet. Have many friends and contacts though. However, we have not got an extention as yet and it is going to expire soon.

My question is how do you ask for a extention ? Who do we meet and where can we apply for this.

cheers


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

WallSocket said:


> Hi Gismo
> 
> Sorry to post on this thread. We are in very much similar to your case. I.e. Got visa and came for few visits but have not settled down as yet. Have many friends and contacts though. However, we have not got an extention as yet and it is going to expire soon.
> 
> ...


Look @ Returning Residents - Visas & Immigration


----------



## WallSocket (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank you so much Wanderer.


----------



## Explorer (Jul 8, 2010)

*Resident return visa-PR visa holders away from Australia please share your knowledge.*

Hello All,
I was granted a permanent resident visa on September 2007(skilled independent). I had been in Australia just for 3 days since I got my visa(to validate my visa). The travel element of the visa is due to expire by September 2012. So here is my question, Can I qualify for a 5 year RRV if I go there by June - July 2012 and live and work there for continuous 2 years? *Is it mandatory that I should live there for 2 years out of 5 years as a resident during my initial grant period (ie Sep2007 to Sep2012)or can I just go there before Sep 2012 and live there for 2 years to qualify for 5year RRV*? I am little worried about my family as they don't have permanent residence status ( as I got married after I was granted visa). I know that it is difficult to fly out of Australia for those two years keeping my PR status unless there is an emergency. 
I work for a company which has Australian projects occasionally. I am gonna put all my efforts to get there by this way. But not sure when we gonna get a project over there. If that works I can apply for a partner visa during that time, isn't it? I really don't want to lose my PR as It cost me lot of efforts.
Also, I am not in position to give up my current job for next 1-2 years for some reasons. Big dilemma.. Please Gurus, I would greatly appreciate for your advice on this matter.
Explorer


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Explorer said:


> Hello All,
> I was granted a permanent resident visa on September 2007(skilled independent). I had been in Australia just for 3 days since I got my visa(to validate my visa). The travel element of the visa is due to expire by September 2012. So here is my question, Can I qualify for a 5 year RRV if go there by June - July 2012 and live and work there for continuous 2 years? *Is it mandatory that I should live there for 2 years out of 5 years as a resident during my initial grant period (ie Sep2007 to Sep2012)or can I just go there before Sep 2012 and live there for 2 years to qualify for 5year RRV*? I am little worried about my family as they don't have permanent residence status ( as I got married after I was granted visa). I know that it is difficult to fly out of Australia for those two years keeping my PR status unless there is an emergency.
> I work for a company which has Australian projects occasionally. I am gonna put all my efforts to get there by this way. But not sure when we gonna get a project over there. If that works I can apply for a partner visa during that time, isn't it? I really don't want to lose my PR as It cost me lot of efforts.
> Also, I am not in position to give up my current job for next 1-2 years for some reasons. Big dilemma.. Please Gurus, I would greatly appreciate for your advice on this matter.
> Explorer


It seems you've been reading the regulations and you ought to keep just doing that and you'll find the requirements much as you have described.
You may not have to stay the two full years in Australia to get a five year RRV if you have otherwise established some ties to residency here, eg., bought a residence.


----------



## ravikr1980 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Resident return visa*

I am an Australian Permanent Resident, I was Granted PR in march 2007 valid till march 2012. After my PR was granted i was for 6 months in Australia. later relocated to my birth country as my grand parents(mom's parents) passed away in a gap of 6 months. now i am planning to relocate to Australia in October 2010. So i guess i will be there for 2 out of five years required in Australia for RRV. but my question is do we have to live for two continuous years in Australia or two years in total with any number of breaks?

in case if i live for 1 year 11 months will i be eligible for RRV. as there are two RRV's one for 3 months and other for 5 years. please let me know what to do.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

ravikr1980 said:


> I am an Australian Permanent Resident, I was Granted PR in march 2007 valid till march 2012. After my PR was granted i was for 6 months in Australia. later relocated to my birth country as my grand parents(mom's parents) passed away in a gap of 6 months. now i am planning to relocate to Australia in October 2010. So i guess i will be there for 2 out of five years required in Australia for RRV. but my question is do we have to live for two continuous years in Australia or two years in total with any number of breaks?
> 
> in case if i live for 1 year 11 months will i be eligible for RRV. as there are two RRV's one for 3 months and other for 5 years. please let me know what to do.


If you read Five Year Resident Return Visa (Subclass 155) and


> You can provide evidence of substantial business, cultural, employment or personal ties of benefit to Australia,
> and
> If you have been absent for more than five years, you are able to provide evidence of compelling reasons for your absence.


The RRV is all about facilitating PRs movement out of and for return to Australia and Immi understand that immigrants will likely have family overseas which could mean some absences.
You'll not have even been absent for more than five years so without being able to guarantee, I'd reckon if you have returned here to establish yourself as you indicate, there'll be a good chance of getting a five year RRV.
If not they'd not refuse a three month one.


----------



## Explorer (Jul 8, 2010)

*Resident Return Visa- Let us discuss here about returning to Australia*

Hello guys,
There are many people who took a lot of hardship and have gone through a long visa process to get a permanent residence status. But it is true that some of us haven't moved yet, some of us returned from Australia.There are many reasons resist us to move from where we currently live to a very new place; for instance, family, friends, job,well established business etc. We have always been dreaming about starting a new life in this beautiful great country. But circumstances makes delays. But..be careful it is possible to loose your hard earned permanent residence status if you are away from Australia for a long time!!! A Resident return visa enables a current or former permanent resident to leave and re-enter Australia maintaining there status as a permanent resident. But to meet the eligibility requirements for Resident Return Visa need to one should satisfy some general rules.
Lets start a new discussion about the eligibility, possibilities, tips, past experience etc. through this thread.*Wanderer/and other mods please share your valuable knowledge with us*. Also, greatly appreciate if you could please post some links and other info. 
Cheers
Explorer


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

*Merged Threads*

I've merged your other thread Explorer but it has done it the reverse to what I intended and no great loss there - anybody interested will pick it up.

For my part, I'll just say that Immigration is a massive activity and as with all massive undertakings, be they companies, services utilities, other government departments, the military, schools/education, local government, you name it and there'll be regulations and that's because for orderly societies you need them, they giving people a set of rules which we should attempt to adhere to and for most of us we probably can.

There'll always be exceptions where people may need to make a decision on whether they adhere to the regulations or try and do something different and sure they'll have their reasons, but it really comes down to personal prioritising and it's no different to getting a PR visa for Australia or for any country for that matter and then deciding on what you're going to do with it.


----------



## sagarikapatro (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi Gismo,

Me and my husband both have PR which is getting expired in Aug 2011. Currently we are in USA. We were in australia just for 1 month out of 5 years of PR grant. We want to apply for PR extension from USA. What is the procedure to apply for PR extension. And what is the chance to get an extension. We both are currently working in USA as Software engineer.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## gismo (Jan 24, 2010)

sagarikapatro said:


> Hi Gismo,
> 
> Me and my husband both have PR which is getting expired in Aug 2011. Currently we are in USA. We were in australia just for 1 month out of 5 years of PR grant. We want to apply for PR extension from USA. What is the procedure to apply for PR extension. And what is the chance to get an extension. We both are currently working in USA as Software engineer.
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Click the link in Wanderer's post above. That'll give you the form you need to fill in and explanation of what you'll need to prepare.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

*As to chance of an RRV sagarikapatro *, it is no more possible for any suggestion from a forum to be close to being accurate than it is for you to make an assessment yourself of the regulations.
I'd expect decisions are made on a case by case basis and just what connection has been developed with Australia and whereas there may not be so stringent an examination the first time, that is not to say there would not be if you have spent very little time in Australia and have no other connection.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

*Explorer had posted the other day about discussing RRVs so I merged a couple of threads.*
This another thread about RRV merged and if members post on what action they take and results attained that may produce about as good a discussion as you can expect on a forum.
One thing to remember though is that what happens for one may not occur with others for each case will be decided on its merits.
The current run-up to the hasitly called federal election in Australia has seen sustainable population and subsequently immigration get a bit of air time and so I would not be surprised to see some tightening in all immigration areas and that could even include the RRV area.
Personally I have no idea of what in detail any government may impose and they too neither but if a minister says to head counters " how can we have less heads, or we want to have less heads arriving " , there could be the razor gang approach which all departments use to trim numbers and so I would not at all be surprised in that scenario if a direction went that regulations are not to be deviated from and re PR and RRVs it could be " Use it or lose it ".


----------



## rogerdoger (Aug 11, 2010)

sagarikapatro said:


> Hi Gismo,
> 
> Me and my husband both have PR which is getting expired in Aug 2011. Currently we are in USA. We were in australia just for 1 month out of 5 years of PR grant. We want to apply for PR extension from USA. What is the procedure to apply for PR extension. And what is the chance to get an extension. We both are currently working in USA as Software engineer.
> 
> Thanks in Advance


I am in similar situation. Got my PR in 2007 (PR Valid till 2012). Been in Australia for 5 months, then came back to USA. Been in USA since then. I have been researching of how can i continue living in USA and still be eligible for RRV. Various posts indicate that I could just buy a property - a piece of land or a house (which i can rent out) and then use the details of that property as "my personal ties" to australia and get RRV extension. Any thoughts?


----------



## rogerdoger (Aug 11, 2010)

*RRV - Extension / Renewal of PR*

I got my PR in October 2007 (PR Valid till 2012). I have been in Australia for 5 months, then came back to USA. Been in USA since then.

I have been researching of how can i continue living in USA for another 3 years and still be eligible for RRV. Various google searches indicate that I could just buy a property - a piece of land or a house (which i can rent out) and then use the details of that property as "my personal ties" to australia and get RRV extension. Any thoughts?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

rogerdoger said:


> I got my PR in October 2007 (PR Valid till 2012). I have been in Australia for 5 months, then came back to USA. Been in USA since then.
> 
> I have been researching of how can i continue living in USA for another 3 years and still be eligible for RRV. Various google searches indicate that I could just buy a property - a piece of land or a house (which i can rent out) and then use the details of that property as "my personal ties" to australia and get RRV extension. Any thoughts?


It may be possible and being your first application they're possibly a bit easier on granting an RRV.
Some thoughts on http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/4890-extension-permanent-residency-visa-2.html


----------



## Explorer (Jul 8, 2010)

rogerdoger said:


> I got my PR in October 2007 (PR Valid till 2012). I have been in Australia for 5 months, then came back to USA. Been in USA since then.
> 
> I have been researching of how can i continue living in USA for another 3 years and still be eligible for RRV. Various google searches indicate that I could just buy a property - a piece of land or a house (which i can rent out) and then use the details of that property as "my personal ties" to australia and get RRV extension. Any thoughts?


Hi Rogerdoger,
As wanderer suggested, you are welcome to the other thread where we can discuss about RRV. I think that you are right, apart from that we need to show some signs of intention to live in Australia. Say, spend some time in Australia as a 'usual resident' just before you apply for an RRV. Pay taxes, buy a car,open bank account, get some proofs of job offer/interview calls etc.These are my thoughts, I am also on research. Mine is expiring on 2012 too.
Explorer


----------



## Explorer (Jul 8, 2010)

rogerdoger said:


> I am in similar situation. Got my PR in 2007 (PR Valid till 2012). Been in Australia for 5 months, then came back to USA. Been in USA since then. I have been researching of how can i continue living in USA and still be eligible for RRV. Various posts indicate that I could just buy a property - a piece of land or a house (which i can rent out) and then use the details of that property as "my personal ties" to australia and get RRV extension. Any thoughts?


Hi Rogerdoger,
I think that you are right, apart from that I think its a good idea to show some signs of intention to live in Australia. Say, spend some time in Australia as a 'usual resident' just before you apply for an RRV. Pay taxes, buy a car,open bank account, get some proofs of job offer/interview calls etc.These are my thoughts, I am also on research. Mine is expiring on 2012 too.
Explorer


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

It could be very possible that Immi will do some tightening up on regulation applications in the near future for immigration/population levels have become something of a hot topic in recent weeks with an election due on August 21.

I'll also merge this thread with the other.


----------



## Luigi (May 19, 2008)

Explorer said:


> Hello All,
> I was granted a permanent resident visa on September 2007(skilled independent). I had been in Australia just for 3 days since I got my visa(to validate my visa). The travel element of the visa is due to expire by September 2012. So here is my question, Can I qualify for a 5 year RRV if I go there by June - July 2012 and live and work there for continuous 2 years? *Is it mandatory that I should live there for 2 years out of 5 years as a resident during my initial grant period (ie Sep2007 to Sep2012)or can I just go there before Sep 2012 and live there for 2 years to qualify for 5year RRV*? I am little worried about my family as they don't have permanent residence status ( as I got married after I was granted visa). I know that it is difficult to fly out of Australia for those two years keeping my PR status unless there is an emergency.
> I work for a company which has Australian projects occasionally. I am gonna put all my efforts to get there by this way. But not sure when we gonna get a project over there. If that works I can apply for a partner visa during that time, isn't it? I really don't want to lose my PR as It cost me lot of efforts.
> Also, I am not in position to give up my current job for next 1-2 years for some reasons. Big dilemma.. Please Gurus, I would greatly appreciate for your advice on this matter.
> Explorer


Dear Explorer,

Your case is kind of a "peek into the future" for me, as I was just granted a PR visa (skilled independent), and I am foreseeing a very similar situation as yours. I was wondering if to the question you posted:

_Is it mandatory that I should live there for 2 years out of 5 years as a resident during my initial grant period (ie Sep2007 to Sep2012)or can I just go there before Sep 2012 and live there for 2 years to qualify for 5year RRV?_

Did you actually got a definitive answer on that one?.

From what I understood by reading the regulations, what you loose after the 5 years of the initial visa have expired is the ability to travel in and out from Aus, but your PR status is maintained "as long as you are inside Australia" when the expiration date of the initial visa stamp comes up. In other words, as long as you travel to Australia, say, August 2012 (as your 5 initial years expire in Sept 2012), then you can maintain status if you are inside australia by expiry date. However, I would assume a RRV request immediately after that would be denied, due to the little time spent inside Aus during the initial 5 years.

My guess would be that one could just request the RRV and if denied, then just remain in Australia for at least 2 continuous years, and then request again the RRV.... or just stay straight in AUS for four years, and apply for citizenship.

I also applied as single for my visa, but during the process I met someone; I have not married yet, but the idea would be to bring her with me on a partner visa, when we definitely move to Australia. Any info you get on that situation will be greatly appreciated!

Wanderer, if you consider it appropriate, you could put the recent posts I made about the subject on this thread, as I believe they could belong to this particular subject. Thanks!!


----------



## Explorer (Jul 8, 2010)

Dear Luigi,
Thanks for writing and sorry for the late reply. Yes you are right, it is only the travel content that expires. I am planning to go to Australia in few days and I will be trying to bring my wife on spouse visa and also later for an RRV for me. I will update you about my move towards this direction.By the way, I f you are planning your marriage and later for spouse visa for your partner, I would greatly recommend you to research now on spouse visa evidence requirement. You will need to show joint bank accounts, photos together, communication when you were away from each other etc. for your entire period spent together. I am struggling now for collecting these documents as I did not care about this earlier.
Explorer


----------



## Luigi (May 19, 2008)

Explorer said:


> Dear Luigi,
> Thanks for writing and sorry for the late reply. Yes you are right, it is only the travel content that expires. I am planning to go to Australia in few days and I will be trying to bring my wife on spouse visa and also later for an RRV for me. I will update you about my move towards this direction.By the way, I f you are planning your marriage and later for spouse visa for your partner, I would greatly recommend you to research now on spouse visa evidence requirement. You will need to show joint bank accounts, photos together, communication when you were away from each other etc. for your entire period spent together. I am struggling now for collecting these documents as I did not care about this earlier.
> Explorer


Hi Explorer,

Thank you very much for your response. It is a relief to confirm that one can maintain status as long as entering Aus just before the initial 5 years expire. Thank you very much for your recommendations... I will start planning right away and start collecting the information that might be useful for applying for the spouse visa.

I will deeply appreciate your updating of any developments in your process.

Have a good one, and thank you very much again!


----------



## cole_ein (May 7, 2011)

*PR visa extension outside Australia*

Hi everyone,

My wife and I are actually PR visa holder, but we are currently residing outside Australia till to date. We have a son born in Australia last March and he is holding an Australian passport. 
So far, my family had only lived within Oz for 2 months before our bub was born. and now our PR visa will soon expires and we are still planning to continuously reside overseas due to family matters and work. Does anyone knows the latest RVR extension procedure? I believe the procedure has recently revised and a bit stricter than the previous years.

I would highly appreciate if anyone could give me tips on how I can get an extension.

Best,
cole


----------



## cole_ein (May 7, 2011)

Again, I am re-posting my query regarding the RRV extension...shall keep my post here.

__________________________________________________________________
Hi everyone,

My wife and I are actually PR visa holder, but we are currently residing outside Australia till to date. We have a son born in Australia last March and he is holding an Australian passport.
So far, my family had only lived within Oz for 2 months before our bub was born. and now our PR visa will soon expires and we are still planning to continuously reside overseas due to family matters and work. Does anyone knows the latest RVR extension procedure? I believe the procedure has recently revised and a bit stricter than the previous years.

I would highly appreciate if anyone could give me tips on how I can get an extension.


----------



## Explorer (Jul 8, 2010)

*Changes in RRV / PR renewal*

Hello all,
There are some changes in the elgibility / length of resident return visas. IMMI has introduced a 'one year RRV' for those who can't satisfy the 2 year residency requirement( for good or bad?). More info:

Five Year Resident Return Visa (Subclass 155)


----------



## Sham (Apr 19, 2012)

Personal which is beneficial to Australia - kids in school, rented house , job in Aussie company but needing to work outside of oz for husband- do these count? For a one year RRV?


----------



## cole_ein (May 7, 2011)

@sham: am sure that counts. You have all the requirements for eligibility of extending your permanent residency.
We got a 5-year extension, it's our first extension though.


----------



## cole_ein (May 7, 2011)

Oh, don't forget to include your bank details that will surely help and all the bills which is under your/husband's name. 
And car is optional. But if you have, better include it.


----------



## Sham (Apr 19, 2012)

We recently spoke with a migrant agent - we were asked to hand in all documents - shipping, rental, kids schooling, fees receipts, uniform purchase receipts, bank details, transfer documents , car purchase doc anything that will identify you as staying on in Aussie. Hope this helps


----------



## sanjxtreme (May 21, 2012)

*Hi*

Hello everyone,

This is Sanj,I am new on here.

I live in Dubai and work as a Senior Project Engineer for a construction company.

Planning to move to Australia and have few queries/doubts related to PR visa renewal/extensions
Any help or advice will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Annisha (Jun 4, 2012)

my partner has extended his 5-year RRV for 3 times but has not permanently lived in australia. he bought a house as soon as he became PR 20 years ago. the house is still under mortgage. and his 14-year old daughter who was born in australia also a australian citizen are going to school in sydney. the last time he went to renew his visa, they asked about his daughter. he had to show her school records. also they clearly told him that this would be the very last time they renewed his visa.

his married wife lives with his daughter in sydney. my partner and his married wife have been living seperately since 2003. she is getting single parent allowence based on the fact that she is seperated with her husband. 

now he wants to apply me for defacto partner visa because we want to move back to australia before his current RRV expires in 2014. we have been living together outside australia since 2003. what would you think about our case? is it possible we get rejected because he has never resided in australia?


----------



## bma (Sep 28, 2011)

Annisha said:


> my partner has extended his 5-year RRV for 3 times but has not permanently lived in australia. he bought a house as soon as he became PR 20 years ago. the house is still under mortgage. and his 14-year old daughter who was born in australia also a australian citizen are going to school in sydney. the last time he went to renew his visa, they asked about his daughter. he had to show her school records. also they clearly told him that this would be the very last time they renewed his visa.
> 
> his married wife lives with his daughter in sydney. my partner and his married wife have been living seperately since 2003. she is getting single parent allowence based on the fact that she is seperated with her husband.
> 
> now he wants to apply me for defacto partner visa because we want to move back to australia before his current RRV expires in 2014. we have been living together outside australia since 2003. what would you think about our case? is it possible we get rejected because he has never resided in australia?


Your application could be rejected. A sponsor (your partner) needs to be usually resident. Check the Partner Migration booklet at the following website: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/books1.htm/, it explains all the conditions for the visa.


----------



## skhatri (Aug 13, 2012)

my wife and I were granted pr visa some four years ago and this now expires in march next yr. we have put off migrating to australia because we felt the cost of living and the strong Aussie dollar won't help. since being granted a visa, the Aussie dollar is sky high, property prices dnt seem to coming down and unemployment picking up, more reason more to make the move just yet. m looking t apply for extension but haven't spend much time in the last five years in australia. collectively maybe two months only. how do I apply for extension and can I apply for return resident visa as well? views and opinions appreciated.


----------



## bma (Sep 28, 2011)

skhatri said:


> my wife and I were granted pr visa some four years ago and this now expires in march next yr. we have put off migrating to australia because we felt the cost of living and the strong Aussie dollar won't help. since being granted a visa, the Aussie dollar is sky high, property prices dnt seem to coming down and unemployment picking up, more reason more to make the move just yet. m looking t apply for extension but haven't spend much time in the last five years in australia. collectively maybe two months only. how do I apply for extension and can I apply for return resident visa as well? views and opinions appreciated.


Hi Skhatri,
check this thread from the first post, you have all the information in here. In general, you will need to make a move if you want to keep your residency. Unfortunately you don't have any particular ties with Australia... Read the thread from the start and see what resident return visas there are, although in my opinion you don't have a lot of options.
Good luck.


----------



## Pentiuman (Jul 12, 2010)

*Help Advise Needed*

Hi:

I have an apartment in Melbourne & my PR visa is about to expire in June 2013. However, I don't meet the 2 out of 5 years residency requirements for the 5 years RRV. Please advise if I have a chance of obtaining the 1 year RRV? I'm currently staying outside Australia. Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## Explorer (Jul 8, 2010)

*RRV- My experience*

Hi Guys,
I am a current RRV holder. This is my experience with renewing my PR visa. Hope this will help you guys.

PR visa granted on September 2007.
I was absent from Australia from 2007 to October 2010. Then I decided to move to Australia, mainly for keeping my PR visa. I was employed in a company which has operations in many countries including Australia. So, it was easy for me to move to Australia staying with the same employer. Since October 2010, I have been working in Australia as an Australian employee.
I have a work schedule of 6 weeks of work and 3 weeks of vacation. I have been spending 6 weeks in Australia and 3 weeks in my home country for my vacation. Since October 2010 to October 2012, I was physically present in Australia for only 440 days(because of my work schedule).

My 5year visa expired on September 2012, so I had to go to the immigration to get my RRV as I am planning to travel to my home country for my vacation.

As per the new laws, if you can't satisfy the 2 year physical presence in Australia out of the last 5 year, you won't be able to get a 5year RRV. 
Your presence need not be continuous as they count the days only.

I was granted with a 1 year RRV only as I couldn't satisfy the 730 days requirement.

The evidences for substantial ties with Australia provided by me,
1. Proof of employment in Australia.
2. Visa grant letter of my wife and children ( they are granted with a PR visa recently) to show my intention to bring them to Australia and live here permanently. 
3. Statement about substantial ties to Australia.

I had a chat with visa officer, according to him; once I can show them 2 years of physical presence in Australia, next time they will be able to give me a 5year RRV.

Once you come to Australia before your PR Visa expiry date, you can stay in Australia legally without renewing( getting RRV) as your PR visa has permission for an indefinite stay . You only need to get an RRV if you decide to travel out of Australia and if you wish to come back as a PR.


----------



## zulapels (Oct 9, 2013)

*Rrv*

Hi' All !

Anyone who got good news for this scenerio?
Any comments much appreciated.

After first 5 years the we got a RRV sub class 155 based on my wife and kids 2 year + stay in Australia. 
Now nearly 10 years is up. And the RRV expires soon.

Plan is to travel to Australia 1 day before the visa expires and re apply.
Will they let us in ?
However, does not have much ties to show..no stay in last 5 years. 
..Will we get a one year visa without any ties at all?

Would a i.e 6 month rental agreement help?

However, we can only stay for a few weeks then back to our life in Europe.
Any suggestions except moving there for real, which is not an option at the moment.


----------



## Candy (Oct 10, 2013)

*Extention of RRV*

Would anyone advise my case.

My 1 RRV expires in Mar 14, intend to apply for 2 nd yr RRV, what my personal ties are
- a child studies in OZ for 1 years
- I will move and live with my child in Jan-Feb 14, able to supply a full year rental agreement period (Jan -dec 2014)
- but my spouse remind working outside oz
further, I am planning travel outside oz and visit my spouse in apr 13 for half year and my rrv visa expire in Mar 14,

please comment whether my family and I will grant a second year RRV?
THANKS


----------



## lincsus (Jun 18, 2013)

They will let you in as long as your RRV is valid, even if it is expiring in a day. But without any stay and no substantial ties, 1 year RRV will be very difficult. They may provide you a 3 month RRV based on your rental agreement, but will you keep on paying rent in Australia even though you don't intend to stay here?

Immigration is making rules for RRV more strict as they want migrants to actually migrate to Australia, live there and contribute to economy and society. You may take advice from an immigration lawyer as your case seems a little complicated.



zulapels said:


> Hi' All !
> 
> Anyone who got good news for this scenerio?
> Any comments much appreciated.
> ...


----------



## Candy (Oct 10, 2013)

lincsus said:


> They will let you in as long as your RRV is valid, even if it is expiring in a day. But without any stay and no substantial ties, 1 year RRV will be very difficult. They may provide you a 3 month RRV based on your rental agreement, but will you keep on paying rent in Australia even though you don't intend to stay here?
> 
> Immigration is making rules for RRV more strict as they want migrants to actually migrate to Australia, live there and contribute to economy and society. You may take advice from an immigration lawyer as your case seems a little complicated.


Sure, as my child will live there so I will continue to pay the rent, even though I am not in oz. further I will apply for a english coures for employemnt too As I miss my spouse too much, so I hope to apply for another rrv in Apr14, will it be too quick for such arrangement ( if the rrv expire in Mar, as I plan to travel in apr 14)?
pls further advise. thanks


----------

